# So proud!



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Last weekend my in-laws had a house warming party at the new house they just built out in the country. The house in on 22 acres and Jade had a blast running around! She did pretty well about coming when I called, although she wouldn't listen whenever she found some horse poop to eat. 

For the first part of the party she had to be kept in her crate in the old house (just a little walk away) because my MIL does not want dogs in her new house. Well after about an hour I was bored so I went and let Jade out and we just walked around outside, played fetch, ect. It was a very pretty day so there were lots of people in the garage and taking pictures in the bluebonnets or fishing at the pond. As the day progressed we slowly started actually going up and talking to people. I was a little hesitant because this was a BIG party (around 140 people) and Jade has never been around a crowd so big before. But she did AMAZING! She never seemed scared, just curious and then playful after she had met the new people. 

There were some small children there than kept loving all over Jade. Hugs, kisses, petting, the works. Jade was not a fan of the hugs but other than that she did amazing! I did keep her on her leash around the kids at first because they were running around like crazies and I didn't want her the chase them, but by the end of the evening she was off leash and behaved like an angel!

The only problem we had was with one of the gentleman at the party. He is this older German guy who is very tall and thin with long white hair. Jade saw him and just started barking and barking! He didn't do anything to her but she was having none of him! So we just walked away and quickly found someone that she knew to give her love (our vet actually).

Overall I just can't even begin to explain how proud I am of Jade! She was so great and is still sleepy from all the running around! I wish I would have gotten some pictures but I was just too busy


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Over a hundred people, and your Jade did so well - that's amazing!


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks! I'm still amazed at how well she did. :blush: 

Its so good when you can see all the work and training that you are putting in is actually doing some good!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

WoooHoo!!! Go Jade!!!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Good Girl, Jade! Great work getting her there, Abby142!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Good job jade 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

